# Tank Paradise



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! 10 characters

Edit: Did you take that picture on the home page? If so you got some skill there.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

am i crazy or is that some sort of box turtle and not a red ear slider. :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I was wondering what RES stood for....now I know.  He/she looks nice! Does it bite? hehehe

Nice web site too, except for those damn pop-ups. LOL I even have a pop-up blocker; I need to update it apparently.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Color Me Blue said:


> I was wondering what RES stood for....now I know.  He/she looks nice! Does it bite? hehehe
> 
> Nice web site too, except for those damn pop-ups. LOL I even have a pop-up blocker; I need to update it apparently.


FireFox w/ the AdBlock extension works wonderfully. 

Yea, I was also wondering was the RES stood for. I was guessing it was your initials. Whoops!

Great site!


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

two posts and no ones taken a look at that turtle?? am i the only one that is freaking out?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

sandiegoryu said:


> Nice! 10 characters
> 
> Edit: Did you take that picture on the home page? If so you got some skill there.


Thank you, no I did not take that picture but I imagine it can't be too difficult. It is only there temporarily, until I get an original one.


danepatrick said:


> am i crazy or is that some sort of box turtle and not a red ear slider. :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


You're crazy I guess:hihi: That is a Red Eared Slider not a Box Turtle.


Color Me Blue said:


> I was wondering what RES stood for....now I know.  He/she looks nice! Does it bite? hehehe
> 
> Nice web site too, except for those damn pop-ups. LOL I even have a pop-up blocker; I need to update it apparently.


hehe Yeah everyone always says that when they find out. He does bite indeed but it doesn't hurt ... much. He is only a baby yet we will see when he is 10 to 12 inches in length!!

Thank you for the comments, yeah I am sorry about the pop-ups, but I really can't afford any site better than this and I already know how to work with tripod.com



epicfish said:


> FireFox w/ the AdBlock extension works wonderfully.
> 
> Yea, I was also wondering was the RES stood for. I was guessing it was your initials. Whoops!
> 
> Great site!


Yes I have FireFox, so I have no problems with pop-ups it has an amazing blocker, I will look for that extension though, thanks 

lol No, my initials are JGG. Thanks for the comments.


danepatrick said:


> two posts and no ones taken a look at that turtle?? am i the only one that is freaking out?


Actually there are more than 2 posts and a few people already commented on my turtle ... Apparently you are  Ah well, reptiles aren't for everyone.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

dude, you have to post a better pic! i wanna see that thing up close!! lol.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

danepatrick said:


> dude, you have to post a better pic! i wanna see that thing up close!! lol.


Yeah I know, I just don't have many recent pictures. Maye I should take a few and make a thread on here ...


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

nice site julian!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> nice site julian!


Thank you Felix.



BTW everyone, I have made a separate thread on here about my turtle. You can see the thread by clicking on the link in my signature.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*i Love Ur Turtle*


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

yoko said:


> *i Love Ur Turtle*


Thank you


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

What a great site! My husband had three RES turtles when he was in high school. Their names were Telemachus, Marcel and Simon. Great pets!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Kelley said:


> What a great site! My husband had three RES turtles when he was in high school. Their names were Telemachus, Marcel and Simon. Great pets!


Thanks a lot  Yeah RES are awesome and very entertaining too :thumbsup:


----------

